# Frejus tunnel toll cost ???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know the cost of using the Frejus tunnel please??

I have tried the website and its down :lol: 

Vehicle is a 2 axle, 7.3m long, 3m high MH with a MAM of 4K Kg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Plodd

This should help.

>> Here <<

Dave


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Mr plodd,

If you have time go over the top it is beautiful and if you don't mind wild camping stop half way by the reservoir, I have twice now there is a couple of restaurants with good food and if you park in the correct place you can leave your front blinds open and wake to the best view ever.


Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

Sit down before you look at the prices. You are classed as a lorry being over 3500 kg....

Divert accordingly is my advice.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Mrs Plodd here; 

Love the picture of the resevoir, thanks Trev. Do you have a suggested route up and over and into Italy. Our van is 7.5 metres and 4 tonnes, is the road suitable, travel time July/August. (Yes being a girly I worry about road conditions more than OH who has driven professionally for 30+ years) but he has learnt to humour me - Bless!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mrplodd,

We used the tunnel 3 years ago without checking the price first.

3500kg 6.5 metre van non tag axle and we got stung for €45 8O


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Mr and Mrs Plod

Not sure of the route Trev is suggesting but you could try this. 

Never driven in the summer but have regularly used this route in the winter en-route to a ski resorts. No problem with the size of your van as this route is often used by truckers/buses to avoid the Frejus Tunnel which is very expensive.

From Grenoble take the D1085 sign posted towards Le Deux Alpes/La Grave - take D5 then D1091. keep going over the top and drop down into Briacon. This will take approx 2 1/2 to 3 hors without stops. There are plenty of stopping places and you can overnight in the car parks on the right hand side as you drop into Briacon (these used extensively to ski from). 

Check out the route on Google maps.

You can then nip over to Italy via the N94 and drop down into Montgenevre (large Aire there, although just still in France). 

Dick


----------



## wray90 (Nov 3, 2008)

Last April we went through & it cost us 58.30 euros for a 7 day return.
The toll man put us at class 2, we are 3.17m high & 5.4 ton! (we did drop our air suspension though, but not 170mm!)

On our way to Montgenevre in February this year we were charged at 61.20 euros for a 7 day return, the man in the toll booth had to ring through to his supervisor to ask what class we should be & they replied class 2!


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Mrs Plodd and Dick1234,



The route would be from france, Annecy D1508 to Albertville then N90 until the D902 and then onto D1006 which takes you into Italy,
but we came back this way in August this time

The photo was taken at Lac Du Cenis on the D1006, it isn't a very fast road but we don't hurry after all i am on holiday.

Our MH is about the same size as yours and we only found one place that was a bit tight to drive through and that's just after leaving france as enter Italy.

There are so many places to stop and beautiful scenery on this route but as i say as long as your not in a rush.

How far in to Italy are you going as we drove down to Sicily last summer but the Italian Driving was horrendous and we felt below Rome was no where near as good as above and far to hot at 40 degrees 

we haven't tried dick1234's route but will look on google maps. 

If you want a chat before going you can PM me and i will give you our phone number.

Trev


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All

The route I have suggested takes you to the western part of Italy but is scenic. It is probably not the best route if you are looking for the lakes area but that area is easily accessible via the motorway to milan (2 hours once into the Sauze Valley where the Frejus tunnel ends).

I have lossley followed Russell's routes in the past as they have made sense. 

Did go via Austria a couple of years ago but that was alot of trouble due to the fact we did not buy a Go=Box, we caused a huge q at the start of a pass into Italy. We passed through due to the tail back for 10 Euros!!

There is another alternative that takes you to the same area via the Aosta Valley. You can go over the pass from France via La Rossier into La thuile (this is the pass where they filmed the original Italian Job). there are some fantastic lakes just south of the Aosta Valley. This is probaly the terrortery of Russell given the number of posts he has advised on. We have only been couple times due having kids of school age!!!

You might have to excuse the spelling and grammer, a bottle of wine is currrently being consumed!

If you are going as far as venice there is lots of advice, happy to comment having been that way twice.

Regards

Dick

Dick


----------

